# Michigan Bobcat.



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

What round were you using? What range?

Nice!


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

very nice trophy and good job. I have seen a few, heard alot, in the wild upnorth but have never hunted them, but would like to some day.

J-


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice job. I called one in a couple of years ago while coyote hunting. I really wanted to shoot it, but there isn't an open season where I was hunting. He came in with in 5 or 6 step's from me before I moved and he walked off. A couple of week's later I called him in again in the exact same spot. This time he spooked about 20 yards from me.


----------



## kimmy48635 (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice cat. We haven't had the greatest snow conditions to hunt with dogs so great job on calling in one


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice job on the cat!!


----------



## rhinopox (Nov 2, 2004)

I was using Remington Premier 33 gr v-max shot was 40 yards. Cat made it to the taxidermist today. I going with a mount of it laying down on a log with paw hanging.


----------

